# Yellow stringy mucus



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi please could you help im 23 weeks and this morning found a large amount of yellow green discharge very stringy will I be ok to leave it till monday to see my doctor or should I go to the out of hours today thanks x


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi I went to out of hours today the doc did not seem to worried and took a swab to send off but tonight I have had balls of mucus green colour and feel this is not normal should I go back to see another doc or am I just bein over paranoid x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay, I have been in hospital.

I don't think another dr would do any more than take a swab to be honest.  That is the only way to find out if there is any infection that needs treating.  I would think the results would be back by Monday or Tuesday, so try pestering them then,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks hope your ok I was worried as a friend said it sounded like my mucus plug was comin away and It happened to her and she started  labour am only 23 weeks x


----------

